
Hovenring - lelf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hovenring
======
MaysonL
This article has some beautiful views of the structure:

[http://www.visualnews.com/2013/10/30/hovenring-first-
suspend...](http://www.visualnews.com/2013/10/30/hovenring-first-suspended-
bicycle-roundabout/)

